# Level 5 then what?



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Just got a new home which calls a hand skimmed (roll on wipe off)level 5 job. Its like right on the water an gets plenty of direct through massive 14 x 14 triple pain windows. I was thinking for a primer to use a level 5 surfacer. The two products I can purchase locally are tough hide (usg) or SWP Builders Solutions. Is this Overkill? What do you think will leave the best finish? A. Level 5 surfacer which is sprayed on with no back roll but self levels. B. High end primer like SWP preprite 200 with a good backroll.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

boco said:


> Just got a new home which calls a hand skimmed (roll on wipe off)level 5 job. Its like right on the water an gets plenty of direct through massive 14 x 14 triple pain windows. I was thinking for a primer to use a level 5 surfacer. The two products I can purchase locally are tough hide (usg) or SWP Builders Solutions. Is this Overkill? What do you think will leave the best finish? A. Level 5 surfacer which is sprayed on with no back roll but self levels. B. High end primer like SWP preprite 200 with a good backroll.


I do a level 10 its 36 rolls of FF then skim and spray high build over that. then power sand that and hope the painters dontit up


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

boco said:


> Just got a new home which calls a hand skimmed (roll on wipe off)level 5 job. Its like right on the water an gets plenty of direct through massive 14 x 14 triple pain windows. I was thinking for a primer to use a level 5 surfacer. The two products I can purchase locally are tough hide (usg) or SWP Builders Solutions. Is this Overkill? What do you think will leave the best finish? A. Level 5 surfacer which is sprayed on with no back roll but self levels. B. High end primer like SWP preprite 200 with a good backroll.


No need for a level 5 surfacer if your already doing a level 5 with mud.... Just put a good primer on it and backroll.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.......


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Still looking for a level 5 surfacer product. I didnt find anything in old threads. Well heres the plan. For the 10 ft ceilings in rooms with out direct sunlight doing a level 4 then spray on level 5 primer. Walls level 5 roll on, magic trowel off. Then prime with swp preprite. Massive rooms and hallways with 16ft lids get level 5 hand finish. Followed by a level 5 surfacer. After a good sand, spray and backroll 2 coats of B&M flat ceiling white. 

This place is pretty much a tapers nitemare. 17,000 sqft of rock. ceilings are all 10ft and 16ft and all are trey. All walls have inserts all over the place. No baseboard, All windows wrapped .

17k aint squat but with the details, direct sunlight and being water front it is a monster. 200 sticks of tear away TT muddsett. 250 sticks of tt rigid muddsett bead. Then a **** load of special metal bead which ties into a custom 1 inch baseboard

Doing everything T and M. Estimated time frame 6 weeks. 2 experienced tapers M-F only. 8 hours per day. Includes prime and finish paint of ceilngs.

Just ordered 2 bead compound applicaters with both heads. 1 gal Muddmax. Sandpaper for my widow.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sure would love a walk thru clip of that boco :yes:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

cazna said:


> Sure would love a walk thru clip of that boco :yes:


 Will do. I start the job on the 17th. I still have a flip phone with a crappy camera but definately will be getting some pics and hopefully video. Its my first contempery home and will definately be a challenge. It also is located in a small isolated town in adirondacks thats a vacation hotspot. This 1 job could really lead to some boco jobs in the future.


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

Don't forget butt board, level 5 won't hide the humps

Tried this never miss on a small commercial job last spring and it looked good. 

http://www.never-miss.net/final_coat


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

You could try two coats primer as well as your sanded lvl 5. It's cheap insurance.


----------



## Pd67 (Jan 19, 2013)

My go to drywall primer is zinsser Gardz if you can get it, that in my opinion is the best one for the job.
I'm a painter so I use it a lot and has never let me down.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Pd67 said:


> My go to drywall primer is zinsser Gardz if you can get it, that in my opinion is the best one for the job.
> I'm a painter so I use it a lot and has never let me down.


Holy smoke Pd67, Your from the Shetland islands, Wow, Thats almost more remote than me??

Arnt you guys famous for a pony??


----------



## Pd67 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ha ha Cazna, you've seen the ad then?
Yeah, pretty remote, we're almost closer to Norway than mainland Uk.
It takes about 12 hours on overnight boat.
Also known for Shetland lamb but not on the scale as NZ lamb, but very tasty.
Do you get Zinsser Gardz over there? As a decorator do you use the stuff?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

No one leveled out jack before I got there!


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

I guess I must be Joe Dumbass Level 5 to me is a process that was developed for places like hospitals and schools where there is needed to be bright reflected light. These areas are to painted with at the least semi-gloss more likely high gloss. So these jobs must be perfect not good. If you are only getting double for a true level 5 you are either not doing it right or you are working way to cheap.
A level 5 requires an almost perfect level 4 then skim and sand, use 300 watt halogen to go over every inch smooth sand and repeat after you feel it's perfect prime then do it again. If a gnat lands on it you must sand and re-do. And you had better be good friends with the painter because he can screw up your level 5 in very short order. If he sprays 1 little spit from the gun is a huge problem. If he rolls roller marks screw up a level 5.
Please post how your spray on works out any I have dealt with does not come close to a true level 5. They are hard to spray, harder to sand, will not fill in very well. If you have a low place after spraying you will still have a low spot.
Whoever told a homeowner a level 5 was good for their home was a con man, because who wants their home painted with gloss and if you paint with anything else you defeated the purpose of the level 5 and could have achieved the same effect with a proper level 4 and paint.
RANT OVER fire away.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Boco, look into getting some Spray-Plast made by TWI products. Your supplier will be able to order it in for you I'm sure. This product is much heavier than any other level 5 sprayable product I have seen yet. It is similar to spraying thinned down mud but it sprays much better. Just spray it and then sand it (sands like mud also). Another plus is that it is relatively cheap. I pay $36 a bucket for it.


----------

